# Half rate Carers Allowance



## AnnieE (9 Apr 2010)

Would I  qualify for half rate carers allowance for  a person suffering from       COPD.hyertension and had an heart valve replacement,He is my seperated husband and living 2 miles from me


----------



## giles (12 Apr 2010)

Without knowing any more details I would say you are not entitled to a half-rate carers allowance. You must be living with and providing care for the person you are claiming for.


----------



## Darthvadar (12 Apr 2010)

Actually, you don't have to live with the person..... Just have a way of contacting them, and they you....

Here are the criteria.... http://www.welfare.ie/EN/Schemes/Il...g/Carers/CarersAllowance/Pages/ca.aspx#Rules2

Take a look.... If you're in any doubt that you could qualify, apply... Worst thing that can happen is that they say 'No'....


----------



## AnnieE (12 Apr 2010)

Thank you dartvader that was a great help


----------



## Darthvadar (12 Apr 2010)

You're very welcome, Annie....

Hope it works out for you!.... 

I receive Half-Rate Carers, and it's a great help with the extra costs of caring.....

Darth.....


----------



## AnnieE (13 Apr 2010)

Thank you Darthvader I hope I get it as I could do with it badly,


----------



## Darthvadar (13 Apr 2010)

I know, Annie..... The extra costs are horrendous!... You should see my gas bills!...

Maybe you'd let us know how it goes for you.... The next person who needs to apply might be interested in your experience...

Darth....


----------



## AnnieE (14 Apr 2010)

*Half rate carere alloeance*

hi Darthvader sure will let you know but as i only applied last week it may be a while. Do you know how long it will take 

Thank You
AnnieE


----------



## Darthvadar (14 Apr 2010)

Well, I understand that it can take quite a while, Annie.... 

I applied in Sept 2007 (on the day it was launched... I was ready!).... 

I got a letter informing me I'd been successful about a week or ten days before Christmas.... On the plus side, if you're awarded the payment, you'll get it all backdated... Think I got a cheque on the Christmas eve for about €1,400... 

Glad you've already applied... Would really like to hear how it goes.....

Feel free to PM me, if you'd prefer...

Good luck with it all....

God bless....

Darth....


----------



## AnnieE (14 Apr 2010)

Were you long waiting for it to come through Darthvader. AnnieE


----------



## AnnieE (14 Apr 2010)

That was a nice Christmas present Darth......


----------



## Darthvadar (14 Apr 2010)

Very nice Christmas present, Annie!.... 

I applied for it on Sept 27th, and got the letter informing me that I'd been approved in mid-Dec...

So in all, about ten or eleven weeks....

Hope all works out for you...

Darth....


----------



## AnnieE (14 Apr 2010)

Thank you Darthvader


WILL let you know how it goes, I am very hopeful.  
I dont know what i will do if i dont get it but am fairly certain I should as he is very sick and needs a lot of help. 
 Bringing him to doctor and hospital appointments is very expensive.

Regards
AnnieE


----------



## Darthvadar (14 Apr 2010)

Yes Annie.... 

And it'll only get more expensive!..... I hope it all works out for you....

Darth....


----------



## AnnieE (4 Jun 2010)

Hi Darthvader just received letter today saying I am not entitled to carers allowance as he is not "invalided enough to receive full time care and attention".  Any thoughts on what next, should I appeal. I am desperate at this point.  Any help much appreciated.
AnnieE


----------



## Darthvadar (5 Jun 2010)

Oh No... As if you haven't enough to be doing...You've plenty to wear you down without money worries... And caring IS an expensive business...!!!!!....

Okay... You need a report from his hosp. consultants... They don't seem to make as much of GP reports... If he's attending more than one consultant, get them all to give you a report... Give their secretaries a call on Tues.morning, and get the ball rolling...

Get in touch with the Dept., on Tuesday morning, and tell them that you're awaiting consultant reports, and when they materialise, you would like a review of the decision to refuse you... Tell them that it'll take a while to get the reports, but that you're putting them on notice that you'd like a review, please...

Also, it wouldn't do any harm to document every little thing you have to do for the gentlemen... His shopping, cooking, showering, feeding, toileting (TMI perhaps, but it's a reality), keeping records of, and administering his meds, tracking and attending his hosp. appointments, extra bed changes and laundry, assisting with money matters, advocating for him in one way or another... If you've had to attend him during the night, etc, document it!... EVERYTHING!.... Mention every piece of equipment he uses, sticks, crutches, braces, adjustable bed, wheelchair, etc. All of these things give an indication of his needs that may not have been clear in the initial medical report... Also, ask the consultant to give a prognosis... It appears that the gentleman's only going to get worse, so that should be mentioned...

DON'T appeal yet!... If you appeal and are refused, it's the end of this application (although there's nothing to stop you applying again)... So let's hold the appeal option in reserve... That's insurance!!!!... Ask for a review first!...

I'm hoping I've covered everything... But I hope if I haven't, the wonderfully knowledgeable Gipman, or Welfarerite will fill in the gaps for you!... Don't give up... There's still a long way to go!...

Please keep us informed as to how you get on... As I've said before, you're more than welcome to PM me if you prefer....

God bless...

Darth...


----------



## JEON50 (5 Jun 2010)

If you can get a letter from his consultant that he needs care, you will have very good grounds for appeal. Your should call in to your nearest Citizen Information office, for confidential advise. I  am sure if you can get the letter from the consultant, you will have a good case

Best of Luck


----------



## AnnieE (6 Jun 2010)

Thank you Darth, I will do that first thing Tuesday morning.

AnnieE


----------



## AnnieE (6 Jun 2010)

Thank you JEON50 I will get on to that .

AnnieE


----------



## Darthvadar (6 Jun 2010)

You're more than welcome, Annie!...

Hope it helps...

Please keep us informed!...

God bless...

Darth...


----------



## JEON50 (15 Jun 2010)

A consultants letter means everything in these situations, as a Dept Med officer will not thake on a Special consultant. one of the advanthres of yhis forum, is that it is private, if you are already on SWA, you may not make up any differance, 3 Years ago it would justbe signed off, now thre is an interview


----------



## Joody1 (15 Jun 2010)

Sound like Ireland is following the same stance as UK regarding welfare....

[broken link removed]


----------



## AnnieE (24 Aug 2010)

Hello Darthvader,

Good news, I rang Longford today and was told I was passed, Just waiting for letter in post.  Many thanks for all your help.

AnnieE


----------



## AnnieE (24 Aug 2010)

Hello JOEN50,

Rang Longford today and good news I am passed, just waiting for letter in post. 

AnnieE


----------



## Darthvadar (24 Aug 2010)

What great news, Annie!.....

I'm SO pleased for you!!!....

Treat yourself to a little something when you get the backdated payment... You deserve it!....

Thanks for letting us know.....

Darth....


----------



## JEON50 (24 Aug 2010)

Thats great, I am so pleased. You will receive the first week, and within days, the back dated payment


----------

